# Schnittmenge 2er Ellipsen Transparent ?



## Torsten_E (24. September 2007)

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich folgendes hin?
Möchte 2 Ellipsen unterschiedlicher Farben versetzt übereinander legen.
Die Schnittfläche beider Ellipsen soll dann aber transparant sein ?

Danke für die Hilfe

Torsten.E

PS: mit Ilustrator CS2


----------



## emmag (28. September 2007)

Hallo,
Ellipsen malen, übereinander legen, beide markieren und mit dem Pathfinder „überlappende Formbereiche ausschließen wählen. Schnittmenge ist dann transparent. Dann bekommt das Gebilde zwar eine Farbe, aber das läßt sich mit dem Interaktiv-Malen-Werkzeug ändern. Gruß - Emma


----------



## Torsten_E (29. September 2007)

Hallo Emma,

danke für deine Beschreibung. Wenn ich aber jetzt den farbigen Teil mit dem "Eimer" umfärben will, werden immer beide Ellipsen umgefärt. Ich will aber die beiden Ellipsen, bzw. das was noch davon übrig ist, getrennt einfärben.

Idee ?

Danke

Torsten.E


----------



## Torsten_E (29. September 2007)

OK, habs gefunden, mit dem Zauberstab erst eine Ellipse markieren, dann färben, klappt


----------

